# Experiences with 'Hay Basket' or Small Hay Bale Accumulator



## mingy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello and thanks in advance!

I was asking my sales guy about a thrower for my New Holland small square baler. He suggested I look at a Hay Basket (like this : The Hay Basket takes small hay bales directly from the baler).

It looks like a good idea - simple, and cheaper than a thrower and a wagon - but I've never seem anybody use one. Are they any good? How do you unload them?

Is this a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This is very, very similar to the EZ Trail Bale Basket. I have two of those and they work pretty good.

Because of my hilly ground, the bales will tend to jam up towards the front when going downhill. I typically only put 80-85 in a load. I usually have a person riding up in the basket after about 40-50 bales are in it just to kick them towards the back.

I bought one, then found that the down time when going from the field to barn and back was too much, so I bought a second one. To me, there's nothing prettier than a freshly baled field with NO bales on it.

Overall, I figure they save a crew of 4 picking up bales from the field. We have done up to 1000 bales in about 5 hours with a crew of 6-7. Baler and guy in the basket, shuttle driver , two on the ground stuffing the elevator and two in the hay mow stacking. The crew at the barn can easily keep up with the baler.

The back pressure on the ramp will tend to make the bales about 5-7# heavier than if they drop on the ground, so you have to adjust your bale density after they've gone through the shoot.

On the Bale Basket, the entire back flips open from the bottom (hinged at the top) and all the bales drop to the ground. You then just drive off.

Ralph


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 3 baskets and that is all I use for years. Saves a ton of labor, no labor to unload, tow good down the road behind a pick-up. I get around 100 bales in mine, I have the EZ - trail baskets, mine are around 17 years old now. Big plus is no thrower needed so you don't have to worry abou that breaking down and also don't need to keep aiming where the bales go. I use them on real hilly ground also and don't have any problems on hills.


----------



## hayliner270 (May 21, 2010)

have had one for 3 years now and absolutly love it. we have done over 800 bales in an afternoon with me dad and 1 or 2 more at the barn. they are alot cheaper than an acuumulator and grapple and less machinery involved me and one or 2 more at the barn can keepup with dad bailin but we also dont have to truck very far either
i would say get a basket and you wont be disapointed


----------



## mingy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to everybody on their feedback.

I'm sold!


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

OK this has my curiosity up. I'm 67 & work alone so look for any labor saving devices. I just cut a small acreage mostly because I enjoy it. I'm basically "self taught" & have been basically baling in a "record groove" pattern; IOW start on the perimiter & work toward the center. I picked up a pop-up bale loader at the auction last Saturday but this looks lots better.

I doubt I could ever find one used around here; very few folks have square baled around here for the last 20-25 years or so; virtually everyone wants round bales (which I really don't like for feeding my little donkeys). If I could find any "good info" (the website in the original post dont show a lot) I might try to build one. My main curiosities are of course approximate dimensions and how do you handle turns? Looks like you have to be going basically in a straight line?

Any input/info appreciated!

Lew


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

They run now around $3700 for a new one, I think it would be real hard to build one for that price just because of steel, axels, latches, wheels etc. Ez -Trail, Forage King and a couple others make them. For the most part you can bale while turning as long as you do not make more than a 90 degree turn and you need to start baling on a straight a way to get the bale started. I think you might be able to make a small one using an existing hay wagon but you would need to convert the front axle into a caster wheel so that it follows the baler.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks hayray

I looked into the EZ Trail online & it gives lots more detail. Actually I'd prefer to try to make a smaller one for a couple of reasons. My hay field is small; usually makes about 60 or so bales per cutting. May end up making more now that I'm using the twine baler as the bales are lots lighter than they were with the old wire tie baler. I'm gradually increasing the tension tho; but the lighter bales are lots easier to handle at my age. Also the EZ says it's 11' tall; my hay barn door is 10'; would be nice to be able to back it into the barn to dump.

Anyway I'm going to keep it in mind; possibly one will show up at the auction I go to monthly & it'll probably go cheap if it does; little interest in square bales around here. I'm looking forward to trying that pop-up loader; it may end up being a good solution.

Lew


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Some where on a discussion forum a guy posted a picture of what he was calling a home made hay basket. I think it was real small. Actually, I think I saw a video of it on YouTube now I think of it. You could probably rig something up so that you can bale 15 or 20 at a time and just go in a straight line and unload them manually.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I just looked it up. Go to You Tube and type in "home made bale basket". I think for 60 bales you for sure could make this work, looks real simple and pretty cool to watch how the guy uses it. He is using more like a accumulator but no reason he needs to keep dumping them in the field.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks; I stumbled onto that last night







interesting for sure

Lew


----------

